# Pigeon Nest in My room



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Hello All,

I am glad you guys made a website like this. I started hearing a Pigeon close to my window starting last Thursday. I went away over the weekend and came back home after work on Monday. I heard the Pigeon again by my window this time I decided to investigate. Much to my surprise there was a nest and an egg in it. I was not sure what to do, and was pretty sure I was not going to leave this in my room. I put the nest outside of my window and hoped the parent would come back. I left a bright light on the egg at first but decided against leaving it on all night as I thought it might scare the parents. One of the parents came back this morning and has continued incubating the egg. The ledge of my windows is kinda small and angled down, I am worried the nest might fall of the ledge, and was wondering if It would be smart to put a box over the nest with a hole and tape it down to the ledge for safe keeping. I have attached a picture below you can click it to see a bigger picture How many days in would you say this egg is? and Finally how long does it take a pigeon to build such a nest?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

177THPIEGEON said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am glad you guys made a website like this. I started hearing a Pigeon close to my window starting last Thursday. I went away over the weekend and came back home after work on Monday. I heard the Pigeon again by my window this time I decided to investigate. Much to my surprise there was a nest and an egg in it. I was not sure what to do, and was pretty sure I was not going to leave this in my room. I put the nest outside of my window and hoped the parent would come back. I left a bright light on the egg at first but decided against leaving it on all night as I thought it might scare the parents. One of the parents came back this morning and has continued incubating the egg. The ledge of my windows is kinda small and angled down, I am worried the nest might fall of the ledge, and was wondering if It would be smart to put a box over the nest with a hole and tape it down to the ledge for safe keeping. I have attached a picture below you can click it to see a bigger picture How many days in would you say this egg is? and Finally how long does it take a pigeon to build such a nest?



Is this pic where the egg WAS before you moved it?
I personally would wait to see if she lays another egg, which she should and then I would discard both eggs and the nest and gently ask her to go somewhere else to nest. If you don't want her in your room (I don't blame you really)........the ledge doesn't sound like an ideal place for babies. 
IMO, it would be best to do away with the whole thing and let her move to a safer place.


----------



## 177THPIEGEON (May 5, 2009)

The pic is exactly where I found the nest before I moved it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That'll teach you to leave your window open while you are away. They must have had a very busy weekend because that's quite a nice nest.


----------



## 177THPIEGEON (May 5, 2009)

I know I learned my lesson at least have the screen down. How long does it usually take a pigeon to build a nest like that?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That is a pretty good nest - some of ours could learn from that 

I agree with Lovebirds. (But, if another egg does not appear within a day, it may be she is only producing one this time around or has even dropped the second elsewhere if she was nervous about the new position.) 

John


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll be showing this picture to MY pigeons tonight ..... nice nest!

i agree with Renee. Wait a day or 2 to see if there is going to be a 2nd egg, then remove/discard both eggs and the nest and suggest to mom that she move on to better quarters.


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

177THPIEGEON said:


> How long does it usually take a pigeon to build a nest like that?


Oh I'd guess about 4 days  Just Kidding!
They are industrious little buggers and quick when they set their minds to it. I had a pair that insisted on trying to nest on the floor in the corner, I tried to bust it up 3-4 times yet somehow they built themselves a fortress and had an egg in it overnight, as if to tell me "let's see you take it away now"


----------



## 177THPIEGEON (May 5, 2009)

Came home and there is no nest outside my window anymore. Thanks guys for all the help and I will keep my window screen down from now on.


----------

